# giant african snails wanted



## linxminx21 (Mar 5, 2010)

hi i am after a giant snail or two for my son i have been researching these for a while and would love to own one now so if anyone getting rid of one or a few let me know


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Any specific species? I might have some A.Fulica available soon but I'd prefer to wait another couple of weeks for the weather to warm and for them to grow a little more before posting. There's sure to be a few people on the Snail Thread in the other pets and exotics forum that have a few different species that they need a new home, also.


----------



## linxminx21 (Mar 5, 2010)

thanx well i will let yu know if i dont get any by then, i wanted the one u mentioned if possible, how much would they be and were abouts do you live, i wouldnt want them getting sent too far.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

linxminx21 said:


> thanx well i will let yu know if i dont get any by then, i wanted the one u mentioned if possible, how much would they be and were abouts do you live, i wouldnt want them getting sent too far.


The Snails themselves would be free, buyer would just have the pay postage (next day delivery before 1pm...can go recorded if buyer wishes). We're in the West midlands..Cannock area. : victory:


----------



## linxminx21 (Mar 5, 2010)

that good then are they ok in the post and iv read up alot about them and some say a heat mat is needed others say they dont really need one. wat would you advise?? and where would i get one sorry to be a pain i just dnt want to do anything wrong x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Yep, they're generally fine in the post - I had 64 delivered to me recently and 6 others on separate occasions, all are live and well. 

As for the heat mat...it really depends how warm your house is. I like to keep mine at around 24 Celsius/73 Fahrenheit but anywhere between 21C and 26C is generally OK, being as they're usually the temperatures humans are comfortable at, they don't generally need a heat mat (strictly speaking of A.Fulica). I just prefer to keep mine on the higher end as the scale as I've found my group are more active and eat better at those temps, but all Snails differ. If your house is any cooler then 21C however I do recommend getting a small heatmat, you can get them from most Reptile Shops, Argos or online, just google 'pet heatmat' and you should get loads of places selling them. : victory:


----------



## linxminx21 (Mar 5, 2010)

thanx  my house in nearly always really warm well warm enough for me and my son. erm one more thing are they picky where they live some people have them in plastic containers so im not too sure i obv know they need a lid and compost and water and those white things you give budies, i just dont want them to die on me x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Well my lot are currently in a big storage tub and are doing fine. I've kept some in a tank before but found it waaaaaaaay too heavy with substrate and decor in as well to move it around for shifting the room around or tank cleaning etc. A.Fulica are pretty hardy animals so you shouldn't have much problems with them.


----------



## linxminx21 (Mar 5, 2010)

sorry to be a pain lol so they wil be ok in a storage container with a lid( does it need holes in??) and compost? an specific kind?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

linxminx21 said:


> sorry to be a pain lol so they wil be ok in a storage container with a lid( does it need holes in??) and compost? an specific kind?


Not a pain at all 
Yup the container will need various holes in and also some along the sides is recommended for better air flow. As long as the compost is fertilizer free and from a relatively reputable garden centre, it should be fine.


----------



## linxminx21 (Mar 5, 2010)

thanx hun, i am very interested in these things, they are facinating and my son loves them he has them at school....... well did he was about 9 and died so he was rather upset i wanted to suprise him with some


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww nice  It's great that he's interested in animals at such a young age! They're great pets for adults and children alike, they aren't high maintenance at all and very fun to keep. Just have to make sure you sift through the substrate regularly once they grow up so you don't end up with 100's of wee babies. :lol2:


----------



## linxminx21 (Mar 5, 2010)

well this lad has some 5 month old ones, and what happens if i do lol ??? what do i do with them?? there both sex's too aint thy so you cant even seperate sex's lol. yeah thats why i wanted one, im not in all day as am studying to be a midwife so couldnt get a dog or cat but dont like hampsters so this seems ideal


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

You have to take the eggs out as you find them and freeze what you don't want to incubate, freeze for 2-3 days then pop them in the bin. Rather unfortunate, but realistically the only option unless you sell them for Reptile food due to the amount of A.Fulica abut.


----------



## linxminx21 (Mar 5, 2010)

ok thanx, homebase or any garden center?
tanx 4 all your help. anything else you think i need to know?


----------



## linxminx21 (Mar 5, 2010)

do you have to icubate them to hatc them then?? oh i dont think icould kill them or giv them away for food are hey that common?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

linxminx21 said:


> ok thanx, homebase or any garden center?
> tanx 4 all your help. anything else you think i need to know?


Homebase/B&Q etc are probably your best bets, but any garden centre should have good compost for substrate. 
You seem pretty clued up already tbh, but if you are still a bit unsure the information on Keeping Pet Snails & Slugs - Snail & Slug Care, species, health & much more... is unbeatable. : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

linxminx21 said:


> do you have to icubate them to hatc them then?? oh i dont think icould kill them or giv them away for food are hey that common?


They don't need incubating as such, just kept in a warm slighlty damp tub until they hatch, my last small batch of eggs got hatched in a coffee jar with fly netting over the top that was sat on top of a digi box :lol2: A.Fulica are very common unfortunately. People struggle to _give_ them away, literally.


----------



## linxminx21 (Mar 5, 2010)

oh god i best be carefull then, i best clear space in freezer, and done my homework lol. thanx x


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

linxminx21 said:


> oh god i best be carefull then, i best clear space in freezer, and done my homework lol. thanx x


Yeah whatever you do don't throw them away lol I think its illegal due to them being a pest to crops because of their size. I have 9 massive snails at the moment and they are laying eggs constantly so if you need another contact just PM me 

Im ok as I have 2 very hungry pink tongues who eat nothing but snails lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> Yeah whatever you do don't throw them away lol I think its illegal due to them being a pest to crops because of their size. I have 9 massive snails at the moment and they are laying eggs constantly so if you need another contact just PM me
> 
> Im ok as I have 2 very hungry pink tongues who eat nothing but snails lol


Yep this, except obviously if they've been frozen. :lol2: It's shocking how many people throw eggs away and end up with babies in their bin. :lol2:


----------



## linxminx21 (Mar 5, 2010)

oh god really!!!!!!!!!
lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Yip it's strange how little temperature they can hatch at!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

these must be the incredibly rare warm blooded hairy snail :gasp:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> these must be the incredibly rare warm blooded hairy snail :gasp:



Hmmmm? :whistling2:


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

hi i have 10 ready


----------

